# Propane



## tallyo (Jan 23, 2008)

Travel with the refrigerator on or off? 
If on do you at least shut if off when refueling? 
Ever travel with the inverter on to power the refrigerator?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

Well Tallyo I know this will be opening a can of worms because there are different opinions on traveling with the fridge on.  We do but, always turn off before pulling up to pumps. If you are afraid of accidents with the propane on there are safety features for this just as there are for the 75+ gal of fuel that you are carrying. Most refrigerators will keep everythin cold if not opened for a good while without being on.  You can keep  blue ice frozen in the freezer which will help if you don't like running with the propane on. JMO
No inverter so no experience there.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

Yes, I travel with the refer on.  Yes, I turn it off before filling at the pump.  

DON'T FORGET THE WATER HEATER!  I heard a few years ago of a MH filling then out of the blue, the water heater cut on and caused a big fire.  I have forgotten to turn it off myself many times.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

Thats a good reminder GTS :approve:


----------



## tallyo (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

My water heater heats off the engine as I am going down the road so no need to turn it on until we are parked. I sure would like to know about the inverter......If that works then ,unless we boondocked, we would never need propane  except for cooking.or a wee bit of heat if too cold for the heat pump.

 For those of you who turn off the refrigerator to refuel do you also close the gas valve at the tank? Or just shut the refrigerator off?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

I just cut the Refer off.  Don't have an inverter, so I can't help you there.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

No to traveling with refidegerator on.  Nothing warms up anyway.   :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

hey guys that was good news. I have always travel with my refer on never thought about it. I do know that it electric when we are camped and the propane is off because I like to cook out side. We use very little propane it still has more than 3/4 tank full and we bought it over 2 year ago .But I think that is great info going out .thanks so much


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

well hate to bust u'r all's bubble ,, but i travel with mine on ,, but not on gas ,, i have a 3 way norcold fridge ,, and i travel with it on 12volts keeps it cold till i get to my spot ,, but before i begin my journey ,, i get it cold with gas and then switch to electric ,, and then to 12volts ,, but i have traveled with it on gas ,, when i was crossing thru texas and oky ,, but it was really hot then ,, so, so much for my input ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

OK WENT AND CHECKED IT OUT IT A 3 WAY JUST LIKE 730 SO I AM SAFE


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: Propane

ok Hollis ,, tyring to beat me up on the post    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

"NO WAY"  Rod you B the man


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

Hope Ya'll don't forget to turn the propane gas off when you fill up with fuel.  Doesn't take much of a flame or ignition of fridge flame to ignite the gas fumes.  It's the fumes that ignite, not the liquid gas. :approve: I try to stay away from RV'ers when I fill up.  Don't trust any of them to turn off the propane while refueling.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane



I certainly wouldn't argue a point about being overly cautious around gasoline, but ... [*]My fuel filler is on the other side of the MH from ignition sources. [*]With today's fuel pumps they have a vapor return system (mostly for EPS emissions) that sucks up vapor. [*]The ppm of vapor left is pretty darn small considering you are filling outside and possibly in the wind, too. [/list]

Just some opinions of mine based on facts that I know. Not meaning to contradict anyone trying to be extra cautious around fueling operations.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

Hey Tex I should have hired you as a fire inspector . It seem you very knowledgeable on fire safety


----------



## utmtman (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

I have always ran with my fridge on and I turn it off when I stop for gas.  I do not turn the tank off.  If my tank is leaking than it should blow anytime the furnace, water hearter, or fridge ignite and in that case it dont matter its too late anyway.  I run on propane from site to site and electricity on site.  Dont have a three way but my old tent trailer did and I ran it on 12volt when on the road.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

When I first got on RVUSA, I didn't know nuttin'!  Now I am so smart!   

Everyone here spits out knowledge like a 1 inch water hose, and I try to soak it up.

(It is fun to go back through the search engine, too!)


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

:bleh: To you all. :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

I guess it's time to dust off my standard lecture on how great the blue ice is in your fridge while you travel :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

hey DL does Blue Ice really work? If so how long? let say I am on the road for 6-8 hours at a time before I hook up to a site . Will they stay cold that long if the refrigerator doors aren't open, OR if they are open maybe 15-30 sec. to take out something?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

Hey Hollis, talk about encouragement.  I have been using blue ice for 13 years.  We leave a small block in the freezer and put 1 sometimes 2 small blocks in the fridge when we travel.  I have never had any of our food get warm.  Even in the middle of the summer it works great.  We have gone up to at least 10 hrs with no problem.  Cold liquid items in the fridge help also.  Beer, pop, milk, juice.  Works for me and I don't worry about that guy pumping gas on the other side of my RV blowing up when my propane ignites a flame to cool the fridge.  I read that this was the best way to go way back when I first started to full-time and just got in the habit of doing it.  I get a secure/good feeling when I start out for the day knowing my propane is shut off at the tank.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

Tell um DL...


----------



## brodavid (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

Thanks for teaching,


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

thanks DL I think I am going to get me some package and keep in the frig for now on. Although I have a 3 way power supply I like you way it so safe once again Thanks for your response


----------



## C Nash (Jan 24, 2008)

Re: Propane

What it is with DL is the fact that all those diesel fumes are going back through the trailer and curing the meat in the fridge is the reason it dont spoil.  Nothing like diesel smoked ham or that is according to DL :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

